# Turkey opener



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Anyone go out for the Turkey opener in Va.? I was in Hatteras on Blow Toad patrol and missed it! If you did go out how did you do and how did the birds work to the call ? thanks fellers!


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

I'll bite. I went out (Sussex), I had one coming in around 1000, but something spooked it and it turned away - I could hear it coming in, but no visual and it did not respond to calls. I have had better luck with them coming in during the afternoon/evening hours.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Yes I did! I went to my honey hole and it did not dissapoint.......well I didnt kill one but I had a ball. got to the field a little late he was already on the ground with a hen as big as him. I've had dealings with this brute before.He'll go 25 -28 lbs. He was doing his thing at 150yds so I crawled out and put my jake and hen decoy out. He turned and I gave him a call He ran to within 80 yds and went back to his hen. After doing this several times the hen took to running down the edege of the field with him in HOT pursuit! When he caught her on the other side of the field he stopped and turned tail running with all he had. I looked through my bino's to see 3 other toms chasing him back to his corner. I almost laughed out loud.They stopped about half way across the field with6 hens in tow. I figured they were'nt gonna leave the hens so i started calling in the hens the hens were in my decoys at 10 yds and the BIG ole boy got within 30yds. AND I DIDNT HAVE A SHOT! he was around the corner behind some vines and I just didn't want to take a bad shot. I got to see a pair of Gobblers fighting, I mean they went at it. I got to see 1 gobbler mate with a hen. They did this little dance that was so graceful. They kinda spun around sliding against each other till she sat down and then it was game on. Well I left at 10:30 and went home and went to bed. After working ALL night I was done. I'll be back this week and believe me I'll be set up before day break.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey Chris, Sorry to respond so late but thanks for the awesome story! Sounds like you got to ecperience a lot of turkey behavior seldom seen by anybody including me and I have been hunting a looong time! Good job on not taking a crappy shot and letting the brute carry on with his passing on of his genes! Did you ever get the brute later in the season?

How about you 10NKO did you ever get the big boy this past season?


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

No luck, just had hens come in - if it was the fall season . . .


----------

